# Hermie or freemartin or.... ?



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

My Nigerian kidded two healthy kids 48 hrs ago. The one is definitely a buckling and just can't figure out the other. We have been calling her a she. But things just aren't in the right places. Under the V-shape,on her back end, it wraps under and seems to look like a small penis or vulva. But for either gender doesn't seem to be in the correct spot. Any thoughts? This is only our 2nd time kidding. If anyone has any thoughts I would greatly appreciate it. Posting pictures too


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

HMMMMM, I dont like the looks of that one...you may have to let it grow a bit, but I think it is an"it" not a "he" or "she"


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Definitely extremely suspect.


----------



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

Yeah couldn’t really figure it out. Thought maybe might have seen this before.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tara76 said:


> View attachment 162953
> View attachment 162955
> View attachment 162957
> View attachment 162959
> My Nigerian kidded two healthy kids 48 hrs ago. The one is definitely a buckling and just can't figure out the other. We have been calling her a she. But things just aren't in the right places. Under the V-shape,on her back end, it wraps under and seems to look like a small penis or vulva. But for either gender doesn't seem to be in the correct spot. Any thoughts? This is only our 2nd time kidding. If anyone has any thoughts I would greatly appreciate it. Posting pictures too


@ksalvagno @toth boer goats @mariarose @Jessica84 @SalteyLove @Damfino


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can the goat pee?


----------



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

Yes and when it pees the stream goes behind it


----------



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

Leans in like a buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is strange looking for sure.
The only way to know is, for the goat to get a bit older and then have a vet check.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

even the stream is boy...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how strange is that! I have not seen that before. The hole doesn’t seem to be very large by the looks of the pee coming out. I wonder if maybe it really is a girl just maybe the vagina didn’t form correctly. I know it’s not totally uncommon for babies to be born without a open anus so I wonder if it’s something along those lines. But it can pee so should lead a happy life so I’m interested to see how it plays out. Usually if it’s a he she they do act like little bucks when they do realize they are little bucks that is


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks to be a hermaphrodite..vulva is under her . I had one born like that last season. Let me see if I can find a picture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

vet check confirmed both reproduction organs. It acted bucky. thicker neck and such like a buck. Never repeat a breeding that results in a defect.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I agree. It looks like the vulva just former incorrectly.

See how (she?) progresses. Get a vet out eventually for sure.

Were you breeding polled on polled or any other funky business?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I agree. It looks like the vulva just former incorrectly.
> 
> See how (she?) progresses. Get a vet out eventually for sure.
> 
> Were you breeding polled on polled or any other funky business?


Polled to polled is not necessarily funky business. Iirc the problems that articles were written on p to p were herds that was crazy inbred and most of the problems came from that. Not the actual p to p breeding but bad genetics all throughout.


----------



## Tara76 (May 13, 2018)

Was bred out polled doe horned buck that we just acquired this year


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It could be just one of those weird mixups when all the cells were supposed to do their thing and something was off, resulting in an unusual baby. It may never happen again with those 2 parents.


----------

